# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Judaism and the Kabbala

## BillMC

The Kabbala (sometimes spelt Quabbala) is a Jewish system of mysticism. It's usage is found among Rosicrusians and people who practice ceremonial magick. Despite this system of mysticism originating withing Judao-Christianity, its usage has always been frwned upon by Christian churches. So I am therefore interested to see how mainstream Judaism views the use or practice of the Kabbala by its own adherents.

----------


## xiongmao

There was a cube something the jews use to tie to their head when they are praying.

----------


## CrazyDonkey

See the "Kabbalah" article in the Encyclopedia Judaica: http://www.jevzajcg.me/enciklopedia/...20(Ja-Kas).pdf -- pp. 585 - 692.




> The development of the Kabbalah has its sources in the eso-
> teric and theosophical currents existing among the Jews of Pal-
> estine and Egypt in the era which saw the birth of Christianity.
> These currents are linked with the history of Hellenistic and
> syncretistic religion at the close of antiquity. Scholars disagree
> on the measure of the influence exerted by such trends, and
> also by Persian religion, on the early forms of Jewish mysti-
> cism. Some stress the Iranian influence on the general devel-
> opment of Judaism during the period of the Second Temple,
> ...


The Tree of Life and its Ten Sephiroth map onto the oriental scheme of the Seven Chakras. The Persian/Iranian influence (Zoroastrianism) could have served as a conduit for oriental (Indian) mystical doctrines.

----------

